# drying/curing my buds with a De-Humidifier???



## masterkushner (Aug 13, 2008)

So I was wondering if it would be benificial to have a de-humidifier in the room I will be drying/curing my buds? Will this speed up the drying process do you think without harming the crop? Let me know what you think. Peace


----------



## jointluver (Aug 13, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't do that.. I would just dry the old way, you dont wanna risk your grow to fungus.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ryeguy (Aug 13, 2008)

that wud not make mold start on the buds ..the de-humidifier takes the water oput of the air ..so it wud prolly increase the dryin rate but dryin out to fast well ruin thc nd resin glands which means u wont get as high i wud do it the same old way ..another way to do it..is get a flat piece of metal or wood put tinfoil over it nd lay ur buds on the tin-foil put it out in the sun thats the best way to increse dryin rate without damage


----------



## nathenking (Aug 14, 2008)

yep, i usually dry for 24 hrs. then sweat em for 12 then dry for 12 until they are perfect (repeated until consistenly dry throughout). sweating is when you put them in a ziploc and let the outer dryer part of the bud absorb wetness from the inner part of the bud. it gives a much more consistent dryness and helps in the curing process also. just my 2cents


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 14, 2008)

nathenking said:


> yep, i usually dry for 24 hrs. then sweat em for 12 then dry for 12 until they are perfect (repeated until consistenly dry throughout). sweating is when you put them in a ziploc and let the outer dryer part of the bud absorb wetness from the inner part of the bud. it gives a much more consistent dryness and helps in the curing process also. just my 2cents


Very interesting. I have not heard of this drying/curing technique. About how long does it usually take you to have a smokeable product with sweating? 

Sweating.... It's 97 where I am right now and 102 tomorrow...UGH !! Thank god I have AC or else my crop would be dead.


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 14, 2008)

I used a de-humidifier on my drying and it dried way to quickly and that was having the de-humidifier set on 40%. I will not do this next time unless my thermostat says the humidity is over 70%. Hope this helps.


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 14, 2008)

murtymaker said:


> I used a de-humidifier on my drying and it dried way to quickly and that was having the de-humidifier set on 40%. I will not do this next time unless my thermostat says the humidity is over 70%. Hope this helps.


Thanks Murty ! Great info here. I'm @ about 50-60% Max so I think I'll be fine. I'll just keep checking them. So are there any early warning signs of mold forming? I've heard of moldy smell but I'm hoping there are some ways to beat it before it sets. (Sorry for being neurotic, It's my first ever harvest..."dumb fuckin NOOB").


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 14, 2008)

No worries, the +rep button is at the top right. haha enjoy your smoke when it's done.


----------

